# Newbie with important questions



## LWeaver15 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey guys just had a few questions hoping you vets could help with.

Well I want to run my first cycle soon and had a few questions.

Ive had multiple friends run Dbol for 6-8 weeks solo and have great gains. Thinking of running the same thing since I know I can get it and at a good price.

Why I want to take it because about a year ago I was in a severe car accident and had multiple bulging and herniated discs in my back and a torn ligament in my knee. I was unable to workout. I could hardly walk to get up and eat and go to class. But I'm alright now and want to get back in the gym.

Before my accident I went from about 155 to 185 in about a year. Id say i was right around 13% BF and now I'm a measly 165 on a good day at 6'0

I want to run this cycle to jumpstart me back in the gym and killing it and make up for lost time.

My question is im gyno friendly which sucks and wanted to know best way to get around that while running Dbol. I even got puffy nipples when I bulked to 185. My nips just looked puffy although there wasnt anything beneath them. Ive been told to take arimidex throughout my cycle to help but Ive also been told to just take an aromatizer inhibitor and forgot arimidex and then talk nolva with PCT.

What do you recommend running with Dbol at 40-60mg? Trying to prevent gyno to the best of my ability and striving to make lean gains without a ton of bloat


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 19, 2013)

unless you have many years in the gym taking anything to jumpstart you into the gym is not wise especially if you are coming off of an injury. put in your time in the gym and make your comeback naturally. get your diet and training on point and get lots of rest. this all will pay major dividends if and when you decide to try AAS. oral only cycles are plausible but only for veterans with specific goals. i do not recommend them for newbies at all. not trying to bash you at all just keeping it honest. best of luck.


VP


----------



## kubes (Sep 19, 2013)

LWeaver15 said:


> Hey guys just had a few questions hoping you vets could help with.
> 
> Well I want to run my first cycle soon and had a few questions.
> 
> ...



Why do you want to run a dbol only cycle? Do you realize it will cause suppression of your natty testosterone production and could leave you with low testosterone symptoms. Thia is not what you want.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 19, 2013)

how old are u??
if u are under 25 or even 30...wait.  you hav good hormone levels and can naturally gain just like you done before.  if u did it once naturally...u can do it again.

but if u decide youre at your natural peak...
try 500mg wk Test Cyp or Enan for 10wks...with 50mg Dbol ed for first 4-5wks


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 19, 2013)

you should introduce yourself first on the other thread...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 19, 2013)

Dbol and a past herniated disc etc is just agony waiting to happen. Age is important and so is years of training and education of types of AAS and one thing else" Do not follow any bros how too"  Educate yourself please.thks


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lose the dbol try  test E or cup 500 mg a week with 350 mg of DECA a week for 16 weeks. Lose the dbol..... DECA will help your joints and give you gains in due time.....don't forget the protein. Lol


----------



## mike1107 (Sep 26, 2013)

If you are just about to restart working out, then I would wait

Get your strength up again, get your muscles used to workout again, then juice if you feel like you need it 

Also dbol gains are well known not to last much after you discontinue the cycle, s adding an injectible to the mix would be a very good idea


----------



## bigboy312 (Oct 1, 2013)

prone to Gyno and Dbol No No No?

As soon as you take the dbol it turns to estro you must take Letro or Dex with it.

Take low dose of Deca, or EQ with low dose of Test for few weeks and build your body slowly and strong.  Once you build a foundation then go nuts.  

Deca 200 mg/weekly and Test 200-300 mg weekly

this works believe me eat lots of fish and fishy oil with clean diet.  

Good Luck


----------

